# Legend of Arslan



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2013)

> The June issue of Kodansha's Bessatsu Shōnen Magazine is announcing on Thursday that manga artist Hiromu Arakawa (Fullmetal Alchemist, Silver Spoon, Hero Tales) is drawing an adaptation of The Heroic Legend of Arslan (Arslan Senki), the acclaimed fantasy novel series by Yoshiki Tanaka (Legend of the Galactic Heroes, Sohryuden - Legend of the Dragon Kings, Tytania). The manga series will launch in the magazine's August issue on July 9.
> 
> The ongoing novel series, billed by Bessatsu Shōnen Magazine as the "world's greatest historical fantasy," already inspired two anime films and a four-part original video anime from 1991 to 1993. Central Park Media, who released the anime in North America, describes the story:
> 
> ...





Awesome news!


----------



## Imagine (May 10, 2013)

Can't wait! Give us quality based Arakawa.


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2013)

I was a fan of FMA, and I like the idea of a fantasy manga.  I'd be interested in reading this.


----------



## Roman (May 10, 2013)

Isn't she still working on Silver Spoon? Whatever, Arakawa is a goddess, and anything she writes is awesome


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 10, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Isn't she still working on Silver Spoon? Whatever, Arakawa is a goddess, and anything she writes is awesome


She managed to work on FMA and Hero Tales at the same time and it was fine, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## martryn (May 10, 2013)

Oh, shit, I didn't realize she was a girl.  And she's kinda hot.  Kinda.


----------



## Mizura (May 10, 2013)

OMG!!! That sounds epic! 
Just.... omg! 

I mean, I've been pretty disappointed by Japanese Shounen writing lately (I mean the ongoing fantasy/action ones, not series like Arakawa's Silver Spoon, which is obviously awesome), but this sounds like Just the right combination of epic needed.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2013)

Awesome! =D


----------



## Aldric (May 10, 2013)

It'll be published in the same magazine as Shingeki no Kyojin, so that makes another commercial hit for Kodansha given how everything Arakawa touches turns into gold

Funny how Arakawa doesn't seem to have a set publisher, FMA was Square Enix, Silver Spoon is Shogakukan and now this new series is Kodansha


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

lol no  aldric take your head out of arawaka's ass, outside of FMA everythings she's done been lack luster to say least Moving on, this looks pretty promising.


----------



## Mizura (May 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol no  aldric take your head out of arawaka's ass, outside of FMA everythings she's done been lack luster to say least Moving on, this looks pretty promising.


You think Silver Spoon is lack luster?


----------



## Melodie (May 11, 2013)

Silver Spoon is a masterpiece, so far anyway. It's just a lot of people here like battle mangas, so it's to be expected for people to ridicule it. Just like how Bakuman was ridiculed (I like Silver Spoon more than Bakuman, although it was great too).


----------



## Mizura (May 11, 2013)

Well I like battle manga too. I didn't exactly start reading Silver Spoon, expecting to enjoy a story about agriculture. Imagine my surprise when it turned even better than FMA (IMHO).


----------



## Samavarti (May 11, 2013)

I loved FMA, and i loved LOGH, so the creator of the former adapting a work of the writer of the latter are fantastic news for me.


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

Mizura said:


> You think Silver Spoon is lack luster?



Heroes tale was lack luster and silver spoon put me to sleep.


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

Full metal alchemist was fucking beast, so I'm excited about this.


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

I believe this novel series as had an anime no? is that worth checking out?


----------



## Melodie (May 11, 2013)

Mizura said:


> Well I like battle manga too. I didn't exactly start reading Silver Spoon, expecting to enjoy a story about agriculture. Imagine my surprise when it turned even better than FMA (IMHO).



Just telling you the mindset of people who're _only_ into action/thrilling anime/manga, heh. I can't describe how much I love Silver Spoon, but I don't know if I would put it above FMA. Actually, they can't be compared due to the difference in genre, so let's just say they're amazing in their own fields.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I believe this novel series as had an anime no? is that worth checking out?


It has two anime films and an unfinished, four-parts OVA.


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

lol I've read and watching and enjoyed plently on stuff outside action, it has nothing to do it with it, silverspoon just bores me. Just don't find any thing particularly interesting, from the characters to setting to the plot, comedy etc. But I understand she's a farm girl and she's probably always wanted to do a farm manga, I'm cool with that and will calmly wait until she's ready to do something a bit more serious. Seems that time as come.


----------



## Magician (May 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol I've read and watching and enjoyed plently on stuff outside action, it has nothing to do it with it, silverspoon just bores me. Just don't find any thing particularly interesting, from the characters to setting to the plot, comedy etc. But I understand she's a farm girl and she's probably always wanted to do a farm manga, I'm cool with that and will calmly wait until she's ready to do something a bit more serious. Seems that time as come.



I feel the same way. I loved Full Metal Alchemist and enjoy plenty of series outside of the action genre like Death Note, Monster and others of the sort. But Silver Spoon was a chore to read and I only could get up to chapter 13 before I had to drop it, but I guess to each their own.

This series looks promising, however.


----------



## Melodie (May 11, 2013)

BD said:


> like Death Note, Monster



Still thrilling, not slice of life like Bakuman and Silver Spoon.


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

soo is she just drawing this or is she writing as well?


----------



## darctrase (May 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Silver Spoon is a masterpiece, so far anyway. It's just a lot of people here like battle mangas, so it's to be expected for people to ridicule it. Just like how Bakuman was ridiculed (I like Silver Spoon more than Bakuman, although it was great too).



I really enjoy Silver Spoon, too, but I realize it's not for everyone (especially if you're not a fan of Arakawa's humor). 

It gets _really_ good later on though, so I wish people wouldn't drop it after only a few chapters.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 11, 2013)

Missed Arakawa drawing fantasy so much 

I should pick up Silver Spoon again, since my post-FMA depression is over.


----------



## Mizura (May 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Just telling you the mindset of people who're _only_ into action/thrilling anime/manga, heh. I can't describe how much I love Silver Spoon, but I don't know if I would put it above FMA.


Hmm, true, it may not be for everyone. FMA is a great fantasy manga, but Silver Spoon is more serious somehow in how it addresses real ongoing social problems that are especially prevalent in Asia:

 Excessive emphasis on grades, leading to many students without a sense of what they want to do later in life. I guess this part resonates with me. I had good grades and had no idea what I wanted to do later on either.
 The resulting conflicts between parents and their children when children don't go on the straight path the parents expect them to. As I said, any Asian student can understand this pain.
 I also find it interesting because I've read that more and more young Japanese people are looking to rural lifestyle because of the excessive pressures of urban lifestyles.
 I find it funny how it shows the farm folks eating the freshest, most additive-free produces of them all, because a few people I know from the countryside also admit that their families sell the stuff they won't eat and keep the best for themselves. :S But anyway, food safety is a huge issue in China right now, so this is always interesting to me. People nowadays don't realize how their food is produced, and what sh*t is added in the stuff they buy at fast-foods.
 Later on it also delves into very serious aspects of rural economics. I know this is a real social issue in Japan.

Basically, despite the story being fictional, I find it really interesting how it blends humor and social commentary. It's the sort of story that I think has real educational value. I guess it resonates less with those reading just for fun without really thinking about the social conditions behind it.

FMA is a very good fantasy story, but Silver Spoon is I think the sort of story many people in Japan need to read (not need as in they should be forced to, but need in the sense that it offers them a good opportunity of introspection and becoming more aware of an aspect of their economy and culture, especially since Japan emphasizes food quality a lot).


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 11, 2013)

Arakawa is greater than the sum of her creations. Truly a gem.

And I'm disappointed no one's mentioned the fact the original story is by _Yoshiki Tanaka_ who is a legendary novelist.


----------



## Aldric (May 11, 2013)

I was talking about commercial success btw

Fact is Silver Spoon is a huge commercial success in Japan like FMA was, so yes everything Arakawa touches turns into gold

No one gives a shit about how much you think Silver Spoon is boring, thanks for your fascinating and unique opinion you can leave now


----------



## OS (May 11, 2013)

Melodie said:


> *Silver Spoon is a masterpiece*, so far anyway. It's just a lot of people here like battle mangas, so it's to be expected for people to ridicule it. Just like how Bakuman was ridiculed (I like Silver Spoon more than Bakuman, although it was great too).



Lol, it's good, but not something I'd call a masterpiece.

I think people are giving arakawa waaaay too much credit here since she's doing an adaptation not an original.


----------



## Mizura (May 11, 2013)

The reason nobody's talking about Yoshiki Tanaka is because nobody knows who he is. :\ It's not our fault the novel wasn't distributed in English.

Obviously, the hype is exciting, but we don't really have anything to say about Yoshiki Tanaka apart from what's mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 11, 2013)

I started reading Silver spoon since i heard it was from the same person who wrote FMA. But then i saw what it was about and was like fuck that. 

Not my type of manga, im sure its well written though but just like i don't care for sports manga im not interested in reading a manga about agriculture and what not.

The Legend of Arslan seems interesting though i will check it out.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 11, 2013)

I thought Legend of the Galactic Heroes would be more popular. Oh well.



Original Sin said:


> I think people are giving arakawa waaaay too much credit here since she's doing an adaptation not an original.



Don't see why this matters. There's different levels of exploitation which the term 'adaptation' covers. Should we hold Inoue's Vagabond in a lower regard because its foundation lies with Yoshikawa's work?

The bottom line is: a solid mangaka is using a solid novelist's creation as a basis. Only good things can come of this. 

Interesting, though. I've always regarded her writing capabilities above her artistic ones.


----------



## Mizura (May 11, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> I thought Legend of the Galactic Heroes would be more popular. Oh well.


*googles* Um.... it's from 10~20 years ago. D: I've never even heard of it. Apparently only the OVAs are out in English version, hardly enough material for us to judge the awesomeness of the writer.



> The bottom line is: a solid mangaka is using a solid novelist's creation as a basis. Only good things can come of this.


Basically yes, it's exciting because a mangaka with a proven track record is adapting what apparently is a really good story.

That said, I used to think that if a mangaka is working with a novelist, only good things can come out of it. But for his latest series, Oh! Great has apparently managed to find a shittier writer than he is.  

To those saying "just adaptation" by the way: it's really not that simple. It's possible to completely mess something up. It does take skill to adapt a story from one medium to another, because novels and manga don't convey things such as pacing and emotions in the same way.


----------



## Samavarti (May 11, 2013)

Jon Stark said:


> Arakawa is greater than the sum of her creations. Truly a gem.
> 
> And I'm disappointed no one's mentioned the fact the original story is by _Yoshiki Tanaka_ who is a legendary novelist.


I did.



Samavarti said:


> I loved FMA, and i loved LOGH, so the creator of the former adapting a work of the writer of the latter are fantastic news for me.



Anyway adapting a novel is not an easy job, specially when it's actual novel and not just a LN, so having a writer as solid as Arawaka adapting are really good news.


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

Yeah "solid" is really the most appropriate way to describe arawaka's body of work. Anyway I'll keep this on my radar.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok, after that first chapter I'm sold.


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 9, 2013)

Main character annoyed the hell out of me, but plenty of other characters were solid. War theme suggests that the little prince will stop being a wimp sooner or later. Overall reception was good, gonna follow.

Reading back the description it looks like Edward and Kimbley will be the main chars. Nice duo.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2013)

good first chapter as expected from her main character looks like ed and the guy who saved him like kimbley


----------



## OS (Jul 9, 2013)

"interesting" Is all I have for now.


----------



## manidk (Jul 9, 2013)

Ed was kidnapped by Alphonse and saved by Kimbley.  

Solid first chapter though.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah first thing i thought was, "Kimbley got bored of blowing up people and decided to take up archery huh"


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 9, 2013)

Vinland Saga meets Magi? 

That wife was mad with the king.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

I liked it. I broke my rule of not reading a series until it's has a solid fanbase, but I thought what the hell, time to follow a series from the get go.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Legend of the Galactic Heroes is probably my favorite anime of all time so I'm pretty excited to read this.
I think I'll wait for a few chapters to build up though before I start it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm just starting because lol it's FMA mangaka.  My third favortie series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 9, 2013)

Mizura said:


> The reason nobody's talking about Yoshiki Tanaka is because nobody knows who he is. :\ It's not our fault the novel wasn't distributed in English.
> 
> Obviously, the hype is exciting, but we don't really have anything to say about Yoshiki Tanaka apart from what's mentioned in the first post.





Mizura said:


> *googles* Um.... it's from 10~20 years ago. D: I've never even heard of it. Apparently only the OVAs are out in English version, hardly enough material for us to judge the awesomeness of the writer.



Pretty sure I just vomited in my mouth.
Stop what you are doing and watch Legend of the Galactic Heroes right fucking now.

Watch in this order.
My Conquest Is The Sea Of Stars (introductory movie)
Season 1
Season 2
Season 3
Season 4


----------



## manidk (Jul 9, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I liked it. I broke my rule of not reading a series until it's has a solid fanbase, but I thought what the hell, time to follow a series from the get go.



It technically does.

The anime, previous manga, and original novels all have their own.

And Arakawa brings her own fanbase over.

Rule averted.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2013)

manidk said:


> Ed was kidnapped by Alphonse and saved by Kimbley.
> 
> Solid first chapter though.



I thought you were being symbolic, but they actually look like those characters..


----------



## Magician (Jul 10, 2013)

Solid.**


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2013)

Arakawaaaaaaaaaaaa



Promising first chapter, translations annoyed a bit (Persian PERSIAN NOT Palsian) other than that I'm checking this out.

Only issue is Arakawa's characters look too similar to each other, main character was Danny Brosh got kidnapped by Alphonse and Prince Brosh- I mean Arslan's guardian is Kimbley.
His mum looks nothing like Arakawa's usual style though.


----------



## auem (Jul 10, 2013)

Arakawa recycling her FMA characters again....she did that in Silver Spoon too....but as usual like FMA and SS it is going to be another fantastic manga.....


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 10, 2013)

First chapter was pretty good. Well  i'd liked better if the characters weren't looking so much like the fma ones but okay.


----------



## Cibo (Jul 10, 2013)

Her mangaquality never disappoint. Looking forward for next chapters of this one.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 10, 2013)

She has the Toriyama syndrome. Every one of her characters ends up looking exactly like another one in a different series.


----------



## Hyphen (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks to be very promising, another great manga to add to my reading list.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 10, 2013)

Toriko said:


> She has the Toriyama syndrome. Every one of her characters ends up looking exactly like another one in a different series.



To tell the truth even in Fullmetal she draws most of her characters the same way.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 10, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> To tell the truth even in Fullmetal she draws most of her characters the same way.



Yes, seriously. She only has three type eyes and hair, she's combining them in different ways.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 10, 2013)

Mileh said:


> Agreed, the character designs look similar, however I think this is true for many mangaka's.



It depends, most other artists that have this problem can balance it in other ways, that's actually one of the reasons i've been having a difficult time in getting a friend of mine to read the FMA manga


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 11, 2013)

Identical characters in manga(minus hair and eventually eyes) is the problem with many, many mangakas, especially the ones with a wide cast of characters. But I was always a fan of Arakawa's style, I don't even mind if she's recycling characters, she's got a knack for cool designs and I never really felt like I saw the same character in different form in one story thanks to several details.

I only recall that I was confused in Silver Spoon with one of Hachiken's roommates and the idiot guy he first asked him for help with math. They were pretty much identical minus the hair, at first I just thought he was changing it.


----------



## Inthenem (Jul 11, 2013)

Meh. Pretty underwhelming start. But then, lots of great manga or fiction in general starts slow. Slow isn't necessarily bad, and there's not a lot to complain about.

Except the art. God i'm tired of her boring style and recycled characters. Luckily this won't stop me from enjoying the story, characters, world building, etc, if that's all good.


----------



## Mdri (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, let's see how this manga will do.

First chapter looked interesting.


----------



## D T (Jul 11, 2013)

> ut then, lots of great manga or fiction in general starts slow.



That's so untrue.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2013)

It was an OK beginning. Really didn't seem new or special. The thing is, Arakawa has set the bar so high for herself with FMA being of the best and most popular series ever. Hope she can pull it off.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 13, 2013)

Bleach said:


> It was an OK beginning. Really didn't seem new or special. The thing is, Arakawa has set the bar so high for herself with FMA being of the best and most popular series ever. Hope he can pull it off.



It's a she, and i heard Silver Spoon was pretty good


----------



## God Movement (Jul 13, 2013)

he said herself first, so i assume the he was a typo


----------



## martryn (Jul 13, 2013)

I enjoyed some of the characters.  The plot so far is pretty meh.  I don't like Arslan, which sucks if he's going to be the main character.  He seems too naive.  If there's a three year time jump in the next chapter, maybe he'll grow on me a little.  Would prefer a manga where the characters were a bit older, so we'll see.

I have faith in Arakawa, and will be giving this one several more chapters before I judge.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes it indeed was a typo  . One letter off lol


----------



## auem (Jul 14, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> It's a she, and i heard Silver Spoon was pretty good



yup!it is a damn good manga...unusual setting with lots of new things to learn....


----------



## PPsycho (Jul 14, 2013)

auem said:


> yup!it is a damn good manga...unusual setting with lots of new things to learn....


Not for everyone though. I find farming incredibly boring and it's no more interesting on paper for me. And before someone say that I don't like it because there is no action - that's not the case, I enjoy lot's of slice of life types, this one simply doesn't touch anything that would interest me.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 1, 2013)

Link removed

Chap was pretty damn good.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2013)

Damn, things got interesting rather quickly, great chapter.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 1, 2013)

This is going to end up being one of those mangas were I'll have to reread every chapter whenever there is an update.


----------



## Magician (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow, fucking badass chapter.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh snap! That scaled up fast! *three thumbs up*


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 1, 2013)

This has the chance to be as good as Kingdom. I really enjoy this second chapter.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Sep 2, 2013)

Well it's nice to see Greedling again. It's just a bit disconcerting to see Ed's character design used for a wimpy prince, but I'm sure he will man up sooner or later.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 3, 2013)

Holy shit that got dark fast. Fucking Kharlan. Daaamn. This month long wait is gonna be brutal on me now.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok, so that was damn good.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 3, 2013)

Daryoon to the rescue next chapter.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 3, 2013)

Just found this and I gotta say I'm surprised Arakawa is doing another series besides Silver Spoon. She IS still doing that, right? Kinda left it behind a while ago.

It sounds like the story is a damn good one, so I'm excited to be able to read it. Hope it lives up 'cause ever since I started reading Kingdom I've had an eternal hard-on so another war-focused series is welcome.

Hope Arslan does some serious growing up, though. He undoubtedly will from what I saw from the synopis, but still... The 3-year timeskip kinda feels weird. Remove the caption that says there WAS a timeskip and I wouldn't be able to tell there was one. Not really much change happened. While I'm at it, fuck those spoiling captions. Seriously. I have this thread to visit if anyone wants to spoil, I don't need this shit from the manga I'm reading.

Also, I finished reading 10 minutes ago and I already forgot every single name besides Arslan which is in the title.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty intense. Daryoon is a damn badass.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 17, 2013)

Just as expected of kimblee twin.


----------



## Brian (Sep 17, 2013)

I didnt think the king cared that much about the queen to retreat, too bad she's cheating on him


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2013)

Daryoon's a beast, man. Swatting guys left and right like it's nothing. Especially like him and Qbad casually deflecting the arrows. 

So how exactly is this manga released? The 2nd chapter said next issue will be in October but it's September still. Or has the manga already been out for a year or something?


----------



## Porcelainpot (Sep 17, 2013)

Good start to the series so far. The FMA character similarities are jarring, and any warfare seems bad in comparison to Kingdom, but it's still good enough.


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 17, 2013)

Discovered this today, seems like it'll have a good run.

I'm intrigued about the Lusitanians though...

In our world the Lusitanians are the Portuguese.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm enjoying the read so far, the manga tackles nice themes.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2013)

Was already posted


----------



## wowfel (Sep 18, 2013)

The first chapter of the manga was ok but chapter 2 and 3 is epic!


----------



## Imagine (Oct 20, 2013)

this?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2013)

Were the men of Pars' just running at them while on fire? Daaamn that's ridiculous. Wonder if Pars will fall or if Arslan will rise up somehow. Or if it'll be neither  .


----------



## Brian (Oct 21, 2013)

I wonder why Narsas was banished, must have been something really crazy to lose the man who crushed three allied kingdoms with no soldiers.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 24, 2013)

omnidirectionally


----------



## Mizura (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice going Arslan! 

We're still in the build-up phase, so I guess things will be slow for a while. I'm curious to see how things go once he's assembled his team.

Man, it's been a while since I've had to follow a series since chapter 1, especially a Monthly.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 25, 2013)

I know. The monthly part is killing me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Nov 25, 2013)

Waiting an entire month gives me the perfect opportunity to just forget about a manga and not even see it's released to read it. >.< Hadn't even read the chapter before.

Anyone else expected Narsas to be way older?  Or at least, _look_ older.


----------



## Lavender (Nov 25, 2013)

Hoping Silvermask will reappear soon. I loved his design.



Daryoon and the others are okay as well, if a bit struck by the ''FMA resemblance'', but that sort of is to be expected when someone has consistent art.​


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2013)

Was Narsus's art so bad that caused Arslan to react the way he did, it would be hilarious if all Narsus does is stick figures


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2014)

Pretty decent chapter.  I'm liking this new character, the one at the end, so far. :33


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2014)

Mizura said:
			
		

> I like how the Prince thinks. He's weak, so he looks to allies for support and advice, the opposite of his too-strong father.



I'm with you.  Arslan has been a great character so far. :33

The only problem that I have with him is that his design isn't like this:


----------



## Imagine (Feb 22, 2014)

Yume-sama


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 26, 2014)

I totally forgot about this. Finally have time to read the last few chapters. I smell more civil unrest coming next chapter. It looks like the Queen and the silver masked man are planning to overthrow the King, and they're doing it with a high risk since they are at war.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 26, 2014)

Hahahah! Dream, you got your bishie character now! 
He's funny. He's so good at spouting nonsense. x'D

It's a bit sad to see that Vaphreze is dead, but not really.

You know, this feels slow because it's monthly, but it's moving pretty quick considering it's the beginning of the series.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm a big fan of FMA. Definately checking this out. (If it's translated).


----------



## Imagine (Apr 6, 2014)

Baioqing also confirms this


----------



## Brian (Apr 6, 2014)

Silver Mask is cold and seems to have everything in the palm of his hands. And Kharlan still has some ounce of remorse for his former comrade.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 6, 2014)

Ecbatana.


----------



## PPsycho (Apr 6, 2014)

This is getting better and better. Now if only I liked the main character, but so far the supporting ones are taking the spotlight.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 6, 2014)

Would it be best to read this The Heroic Legend of Arslan adaptation or the older one?


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2014)

*Arslan Senki (Arakawa Hiromu) 12 Raw*

*Ch.127*


----------



## Bleach (Oct 15, 2014)

This is a monthly release right? Then why has it gone down to less than 30 pages and now less than 20...


----------



## rajin (Aug 9, 2015)

*26 Raw

to collect reishi to develop his wings
*


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 10, 2015)

Read the whole thing till chap 30. This manga made me a climate activis. The world better last till 2050 so I can read the conclusion, dammit.


----------



## rajin (Jul 9, 2016)

Chapter 265


----------

